# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  الزي المدرسي .. تراث لأجيال صنعت الحلم

## دموع الغصون

*
الزي المدرسي .. تراث لأجيال صنعت الحلم 


في عبق الذكريات العامة وما كان منها عند الخاصة يطل الزي المدرسي الموشح بالتاريخ و الأصالة ، في صورة أقرب هي للعرف الوطني بعهدته العمرية ، عبر لقاءٍ سنوي يتجدد كل عام من جيل إلى آخر ..

أفواج لا تعد ولا تحصى تلك التي شيدت رآية من سبقها لمن تبعها ، وها هي ذكريات الماضي تتجسد اليوم عن أجيال رسمت خطاها حسب هواها ،

المريول المدرسي أقرب إلى الهوية الوطنية التي لا تقبل المساس بها 

ذكريات واحلام تتجسد وتترجم على أرض الواقع 

كصبايا بشو بذكرك المريول المدرسي وشو بعنيلك 
كشب شو بعنيلك الزي المدرسي كشباب و مريول المدرسة بشو بذكرك 



*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

مريول المدرسة جد كان شي رائع هو لكان يشعرنا بشعور المدرسة واني طالبة
ما بتخيل انه ممكن بيوم تصير المدراس بدون مريول لانه بحسه شي اساسي بدل على هوية طلابها 
احلى ذكريات كانت بهاد المريول سواء الازرق او الاخضر

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

في ذكريات حلوة كانت وانا لابسة هالمريول بلونيه الازرق والاخضر
اصلا ما كنت احس حالي طالبة مدرسة الا وانا لابسته

----------


## (dodo)

مهما تقدمت مراحل الحياة تبقى أيام المدرسة والمريول الأخضر الأجمل لأنها تحمل ذكريات لا يمكن أن تنسى 
والمريول بيمزنا بمرحلة طفوله يعني الكل بيعرف انو نحنا طالبات مدرسة لساتنا اطافيل هههههههه
بعدين هو ما بيشعرنا انو في فوارق بينا كلنا بنلبس نفس اللون ولمدة سنين مش شهر او سنة ولما اشوف طالبات مدرسة مروحات  بسير بدي ابكي 
وانا لساتني محتفظة بمريولين واحد مكتوب عليه بخطوط كل صاحباتي ومريول الاول ثانوي والتوجيهي لساتهم عندي ومستحيل اضيعهم 
وسلمو دموع عالموضوع الحلو عنجد أثر فيا وايام المدرسة احلى  بكتثير من ايام الجامعة

----------


## دموع الغصون

> مريول المدرسة جد كان شي رائع هو لكان يشعرنا بشعور المدرسة واني طالبة
> ما بتخيل انه ممكن بيوم تصير المدراس بدون مريول لانه بحسه شي اساسي بدل على هوية طلابها 
> احلى ذكريات كانت بهاد المريول سواء الازرق او الاخضر




الزي المدرسي هوية الطلاب 
تعليق جميل ورائع 
مشكورة مطر مرور ولا أحلى

----------


## دموع الغصون

> في ذكريات حلوة كانت وانا لابسة هالمريول بلونيه الازرق والاخضر
> اصلا ما كنت احس حالي طالبة مدرسة الا وانا لابسته



ذكريات لا تنسى 
جميل جداً 
مرورك مميز وردة

----------


## دموع الغصون

> مهما تقدمت مراحل الحياة تبقى أيام المدرسة والمريول الأخضر الأجمل لأنها تحمل ذكريات لا يمكن أن تنسى 
> والمريول بيمزنا بمرحلة طفوله يعني الكل بيعرف انو نحنا طالبات مدرسة لساتنا اطافيل هههههههه
> بعدين هو ما بيشعرنا انو في فوارق بينا كلنا بنلبس نفس اللون ولمدة سنين مش شهر او سنة ولما اشوف طالبات مدرسة مروحات  بسير بدي ابكي 
> وانا لساتني محتفظة بمريولين واحد مكتوب عليه بخطوط كل صاحباتي ومريول الاول ثانوي والتوجيهي لساتهم عندي ومستحيل اضيعهم 
> وسلمو دموع عالموضوع الحلو عنجد أثر فيا وايام المدرسة احلى  بكتثير من ايام الجامعة




حلو كتير ذكريات جميلة بهدف سامي 
انبسطت بردك وتعليقك 
و إن شاء الله كل ايامك يكونوا احلى من بعض 
ردك كتير اثر فيني

----------


## shams spring

بيني وبينك ما كنت احب المريول .. هههههههههههههه   :SnipeR (4): 
ما كان عاجبني نهائيا ..الازرق كان ماشي حاله بس الاخضر نهائيا ما حبيتو .. :SnipeR (58):  :SnipeR (58):  :Bl (31):  :SnipeR (26): 
كان نفسي هالزي يتغير, اسود او ابيض بطلع ارتب واحلى وارقى 

بس اكيد اله ذكريات حلوووة

----------


## دموع الغصون

خالف تعرف 
اول حد بشوفه مابحب المريول وخاصه اللون الاخضر 
يلا راحت عليكِ 
انبسطت بمشاركتك نورتِ

----------


## shams spring

> خالف تعرف 
> اول حد بشوفه مابحب المريول وخاصه اللون الاخضر 
> يلا راحت عليكِ 
> انبسطت بمشاركتك نورتِ


*خالف تعرف آه !!! ههههههههههه  " الصراحه راحة يا عيني"   ورأيي ما بنبنى على رأي الاخرين بضل باالاخر شغلة زوء بختلف من شخص لاخر . 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

آها هو تقليد ومورثه اكتر من أنه اختيار شخصي أو زوء أو قرار فردي او حكومي 
هو تراث الأجيال

----------


## shams spring

*صحيح كلامك وهاد امر مفروغ منه , وطبعا مش شرط كل تقليد يكون مقدس ويعجبنا ونحبه بس بضل اله احترامه وهيبته وذكرياته 
مشكورة دموع على هالطرح*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مشكورة شمس على المتابعة و التعليق الجميل 
*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

الزي المدرسي ثقافة بحد ذاتها .

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
هو ثقافة وهويه لا يمكن الاستغناء عنها 
مرور مميز 

*

----------

